# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Καναρίνι ή μικρό παπαγάλο budgie;

## mariagk

Γειά παιδιά!  :Happy: 
Με λένε Μαρία και μόλις μπήκα στην παρέα σας. Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα πουλάκι για συντροφιά αλλά δε ξέρω τι.
Είχαμε παλιότερα στο σπίτι ένα καναρίνι, αλλά κελαηδούσε πάρα πολύ και  μου έπαιρνε τα αυτιά! Παρόλα αυτά ήταν πανέμορφο. Δεν θα ήθελα κάτι  αντίστοιχο (τόσο φασαριώζο) αλλά κάτι πιο νορμάλ που να έχει την ανάγκη  του ανθρώπου και εύκολα εκπαιδεύσιμο (αν και δε ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω να  το εκπαιδεύσω γιατί δεν ξέρω από αυτά). Είδα σε κάποιο περιοδικό για  τους μικρούς παπαγάλους Budgie. 
Είναι καλή επιλογή λέτε; Ή να επέλεγα πάλι καναρίνι; Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τις διαφορές τους;  :Confused0013: 
Η ιδέα του καναρινιού μου φαίνεται οικεία, επειδή είχα παλιότερα στο  πατρικό μου (με το οποίο και δεν ασχολιόμουν) αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος  παπαγάλος με φοβίζει λίγο. Ίσως επειδή είναι έτσι το ράμφος του και  φοβάμαι μη με τσιμπήσει ή γενικά δεν είναι καλός γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι  είναι απρόβλεπτος.
Το καναρίνι παλι το λυπάμαι σε κλουβί και να βλέπει τα άλλα έξω να  πετούν ελεύθερα και φοβάμαι μήπως δεν περνάει καλά. Θα ήθελα κάποιο  δηλαδή που να νιώθει την παρουσία μου, να έχουμε επαφή και να τα  πηγαίνουμε καλά. Νομίζω απλά ότι το καναρίνι είναι πιο απρόσωπο σε σχέση  με τον παπαγάλο.
Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας, αν είναι εύκολο.
Συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθειά σας και για το site αυτό! ::

----------


## panos70

Μαρια εγω σαν καναρινας θα σου προτεινα ενα καναρινι μαλινουα μιας και κελαηδαει σιγανοφωνα και δεν θα σου παιρνει τα αυτια, ισα που θα το ακους ,οταν συνηθισετε ο ενας τον αλλο  θα σε βλεπει και θα σου κελαηδαει γλυκα για να σου κεντρισει το ενδιαφερον, δεν θα παρεις ομως ποτε τα χαδια και τις γλυκες  που θα σου προσφερει ενας παπαγαλος ,ο παπαγαλος δενεται παρα πολυ με το αφεντικο του και θα ερχετε να φαει απο το χερι σου κατι που δεν θα σου κανει με τιποτα το καναρινι,να ξερεις ομως πως ενας παπαγαλος ειναι πολυ ποιο φασαριοζικος απο ενα καναρινι και εχει μεγαλυτερες απαιτησεις στο να ασχολησε περισσοτερη ωρα μαζι του,η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου

----------


## jimnikaia

και γω συμφωνω με τον παναγιωτη. οταν πηρα το πρωτο μου καναρινι ελεγα οτι θα ειναι ενα απλο πουλακι στο κλουβι και τιποτα αλλο αλλα οσο περνουσε ο καιρος και του μιλουσα τοσο πιο πολυ κολουσε πανω μου.οταν του μιλουσα κελαηδουσε συνεχεια.βεβαια δεν το εχεις στο χερι σου αλλα ειναι πολυ ωραιο να το ακους

----------


## Giwrgos13

Δες και για τα μπατζι εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content.php?103-Budgie-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C-%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%AC%C  E%BA%CE%B9-(Melopsittacus-Undulatus)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαρία καλησπέρα ,σου έγραψα και στο ποστ του χαιρετισμού σου , καλύτερα για μένα να πάρεις ένα πουλάκι χρώματος ,όμορφο που να μην έχει ψηλές ...οκτάβες και σας τρελαίνει (εγώ βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο θα αναζητούσα ).  Πάλι θα μπορούσες να πάρεις ένα πουλάκι Μαλινουά ή καλύτερα Χάρτζ που να μην είναι βροντόφωνα να σε κουράζουν . 
   Όσο αφορά τώρα την άλλη παράγραφο του ερωτήματός σου , θα σου πω παρότι δεν είμαι και ο πιο κατάλληλος ,ότι Μαρία είναι περίεργο και μεγάλο πράγμα η Αγάπη ... και εσύ από τον τρόπο που αναπολείς το παρελθόν και προσεγγίζεις το μέλλον  έχεις κατανοήσει ή σε κάθε περίπτωση σου είναι  έμφυτο .Η αγάπη *¨*... οὐ ζητεί τὰ ἐαυτῆς, οὐ παροξύνεται , οὐ λογίζεται τὸ κακόν, ... πάντα ἐλπίζει , πάντα ὑπομένει ...*" * *έτσι με το καλό θα βρείτε ένα νέο μικρό φίλο να τον αγαπάτε και αυτός θα σας γεμίζει χαρά * .

----------


## mariagk

Πολυ ωραια τα ειπες Γιαννη! Σε ευχαριστω!

----------

